# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Traspaso concesion forestal en Pucallpa, 23,000 hectareas S/.3000 soles x hectarea negociable

## IDSA

Estimadocliente: Se tratade una concesión de 23.000 hectáreas, de esos, 5.708,50 (14.085 hectáreas) hansido aprobados para la inmediata extracción cada 5 años y así sucesivamentehasta completar el área total. Esto es renovable durante 20 años o más. Toda ladocumentación está en orden, lista para transferir. Esta concesión se encuentraen el Departamento de Ucayali, provincia de Coronel Portillo, en el distrito deMasisea. Es la única concesión disponible con esta inmensa área y fácil acceso. -El Vcpdel primer quinquenio es 165.322 *-Contamos el Plan de manejo forestal PGMF para esta concesión. Estoes un estudio completo de factibilidad, inversión, operación y rentabilidadaprobado por la Dirección de Flora y Fauna* -El ríoTamayo es navegable todo el año y es el medio de transporte principal en laregión Ucayali -Tenemosla ventaja de que somos río abajo, así que no es necesarios navegar contra lacorriente cuando el transporte de madera (que flota) o madera dura haciaPucallpa -Ladistancia de Pucallpa a la concesión vía aérea es de 80 km. En lancha rápidaentre 7 a 8 horas -La tierraes totalmente plana, lo que facilita la transferencia de la madera, no tienemonturas. -Laconcesión está a 12 kilómetros del río Tamayo. -Laconcesión cuenta con dos vertientes del río Tamayo, en medio de la concesión,el río Pichaya, que puede ser utilizado para el traslado de la madera blanda(que flota) durante los meses de noviembre a abril. Normalmente se acumuló lamadera dura y blanda, esperando que esos meses para la transferencia, tambiénutilizarlo para madera dura puesto que es navegable en esos meses. -Para latransferencia de la madera, barcos (pisos), con capacidad de 30.000, 50.000,100.000 o más pies de capacidad están disponibles durante todo el año. Cuentancon su propia grúa para el abordaje. -Esta propiedad no ha sido utilizada antes para tala en cualquier escala. -Se hanhecho un inventario de las especies y volúmenes aprobados para tala,totalizando 39.269 árboles con un promedio de volumen comercial por hectárea(Vcp) por un total de 165.322 en 5.700 hectáreas. Está situado muy cerca de unrío para fácil transporte a Pucallpa.  -Tenemosmuy buena relación con los pocos nativos de esta propiedad.  Esperamosoír de usted pronto. Sr. Ibarra 943546438-471-7154 importadorasirob@hotmail.com  Temas similares: Arboles frutales en la sierra a 3000 msnm Fundo de sacha inchi - traspaso o vendo Nueva ley forestal debe abordar problemática forestal más allá de compromisos del TLC, afirma Mincetur Exigen que autoridades se pronuncien sobre decomiso de caoba ilegal en avión policial en Pucallpa Trabajadores forestales y pequeños madereros marcharon contra la Ley Forestal en Pucallpa

----------

